# my new sunbeam tricycle 1915



## wazza (Oct 2, 2009)

another baby joins the collection,1915 sunbeam gents tricycle mostly orig paint with powell and hamner lights and full sunbeam tool kit.




and next to my 1923 royal sunbeam and ladies royal 1933


----------



## MartyW (Oct 2, 2009)

*Wow that is a great looking trike and what a complete great set that makes. 
Very Nice!*


----------



## Coreyk (Oct 10, 2009)

*Stunning*

Lovely pieces. How are they to ride?

CK


----------



## wazza (Oct 11, 2009)

The sunbeams ride beautifully silent and smooth,the tricycle is a little scary especially in traffic any slope in the road seems to be magnified 10x fold,nice to be differnet though


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 11, 2009)

NICE!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they have clincher rims too, don't they? That is one sweet looking trike, and the whole group is just fantastic.


----------



## phillips1952 (Oct 12, 2009)

*wow*

what a great bunch of bikes to see!amazing....


----------



## OldRider (Oct 12, 2009)

Neat trikes! I have a few links to  Sunbeam Bike catalogues  interesting to see, and you might find it useful!......Sunbeam must have been a great company!
http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1934-sunbeam-catalogue/
http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1914-golden-sunbeam-tricycle/


----------



## wazza (Oct 13, 2009)

the factory is still there in wolverhampton (6 miles from where i live)heres a shot from 1915 and one a few months ago.









and heres a really good link and good read.
http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/Museum/Transport/bicycles/Sunbeam.htm


----------



## OldRider (Oct 13, 2009)

What a great article,Wazza! I love history like that.......I hope somewhere out there is stories like that on the Canadian and American bicycle manufacturers.


----------



## Coreyk (Oct 16, 2009)

I would love to see some good examples of their classic range over here in the US. To my eye, they are the most beautifully proportioned bicycles of all the early modern types.

Thanks for posting the pics and links, Wazza.

CK


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 16, 2009)

Those are simply exquisite! That trike with the rod brakes - covet,covet,covet!


----------

